# VLCD & Gym?



## Vitamin_X (Jan 15, 2014)

Afternoon All,

I went on abit of a random splurge after looking down at my gut - after nearly a year of eating crap... I was upset to say the least!

I got some VLCD shakes from shakethatweight and have had a couple and they don't taste too bad.

Has anyone tried doing a VLCD to strip weight and fat.. but also gone to the gym? it recommends 3 shakes a day and then a low carb high protein meal in the evening (chicken potato and broccoli)

I'm 5.11 and abut 13.5 Stone and would like to strip down to 11 and then build up to a lean 12-12.5.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Wrong forum? try posting on mumsnet.com


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Vitamin_X said:


> Afternoon All,
> 
> I went on abit of a random splurge after looking down at my gut - after nearly a year of eating crap... I was upset to say the least!
> 
> ...


 There are tree option if u are at hight body fat perFirst do DNP if it scare u than do bariatric surgery gastric bypass or duodenal switch third if u are low body fat per do liposuction, at least these options will be better than ur VLCD shakes.


----------



## Vitamin_X (Jan 15, 2014)

Lol... Absolute divs


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Vitamin_X said:


> Lol... Absolute divs


Get ur diet sort IMO and please do bariatric surgery.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Vitamin_X said:


> Lol... Absolute divs


Educate me. Give me the breakdown of a VLCD shake.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

These shake diets are ridiculous, just throw them out and by some chicken and rice next time


----------



## Vitamin_X (Jan 15, 2014)

Just a 4 week kickstart shred. They are good enough as mrp


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Vitamin_X said:


> Just a 4 week kickstart shred. They are good enough as mrp


A kick start shred? :lol:

Sorry mate but we aren't your audience here, best off asking single women aged 22 to 35 on Facebook.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Vitamin_X said:


> Just a 4 week kickstart shred. *They are good enough as mrp*


Said no one ever, in decent shape.

What is next after your 4 week shred. The heavy stuff, herbalife? Go steady OP, this is a rocky road you are going down.


----------



## Vitamin_X (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm sorry. I thought people have heard off mrp, vlcd or diet whey? Jesus, just reducing my calories with shakes for now while losing some blubber. Then...? Then I'm back to eating decent meals as before. No need for the sarcasm or abuse.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Vitamin_X said:


> I'm sorry. I thought people have heard off mrp, vlcd or diet whey? Jesus, just reducing my calories with shakes for now while losing some blubber. Then...? Then I'm back to eating decent meals as before. No need for the sarcasm or abuse.


Here is a thought, try reducing your calories with food...........?

If you don't understand why the sarcasm then your mentality and approach to weight loss is wrong.


----------



## Vitamin_X (Jan 15, 2014)

Why do protein shakes exist? Have food?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Vitamin_X said:


> Why do protein shakes exist? Have food?


they are a *SUPPLEMENT* not a meal replacement


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i would recommend healthy diet and doing exercise, if you dont lose weight like that you are not trying hard enough.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Vitamin_X said:


> Afternoon All,
> 
> I went on abit of a random splurge after looking down at my gut - after nearly a year of eating crap... I was upset to say the least!
> 
> ...


Your protocol should work just fine.

Personally, I am a fan of these 'slim fast' copy cat diets, because they psychologically force you into regime. Consistency is the fundamental requirement which causes diets to fail.

I would suggest low intensity cardio in the gym to burn fat, combined with weight training. It will be difficult to gain loads of muscle while on VLCD, but the weight training is important - you'll gain strength and a bit of muscle.


----------



## Vitamin_X (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks sk50,

It has already got me wanting food/shake at specific times of the day, my gut has gone down and my general cardio fitness is up. I am doing weights - not full on hardcore but decent weight. After the 4 weeks my diet will be back to normal but very clean and lean and I will not be eating crap as before. Like I said.. A hard kickstart.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Vitamin_X said:


> Thanks sk50,
> 
> It has already got me wanting food/shake at specific times of the day, my gut has gone down and my general cardio fitness is up. I am doing weights - not full on hardcore but decent weight. After the 4 weeks my diet will be back to normal but very clean and lean and I will not be eating crap as before. Like I said.. A hard kickstart.


If your goal is to drop 2.5 stone I don't see why you would stop at week 4 if it's working. There is no physiological benefit to a "kick start"

Of course, it depends on how you are psychologically wired. If you can genuinely continue the diet without the fixed VLCD plan then you will do well.


----------

